# Rapido 742F



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All
We have just bought a Rapido 742F, after our Herald/Transit it's like driving a Rolls Royce!
We are off to Portugal in January and we are a little concerned about the water freezing in the main tank has anyone had any experience of driving this model in freezing conditions?
Gary B


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Gary B, not sure about your model but I thought most if not all the Rapido's had a heater in their water tank, unless you are referring to the waste tank and that would best be emptied and left open, perhaps, and catching in a bucket if it is freezing, as I don't think there is one in the waste tank

Carol


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We had a Rapido 740f until recently and the fresh water tank was under the dinette seat so therefore didn't freeze. The grey water tank was underslung but we didn't have any problems. You just have to remember to completely empty both tanks if not being used for a while.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi
Just for the record the waste tank froze solid in Spain even with the tap open.
Gary


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rapido -Freezing*

We've got a Rapido 741F with our fresh water tank under the bench seat in the lounge - no problems with it freezing up while we were at Southsea over Hogmanay ( probably 0 to -2) but we kept out grey water tank tap open for the 4 days and that worked - although the tank we were dumping into froze up of course.

What is worthy of note that over the really cold spell here in UK ( late Jan -early Feb - (-2 to -6 some nights) when the van was parked up in my drive on hook up with 1Kw oil filled heater & 240v boiler water heating on - everything was fine in the morning but although the shower and toilet handbasin hot and cold run OK there's obviously an exposed run to the kitchen sink as it froze up quite often over the really cold period but 'unfroze' later in the morning with no subsequent damage - so I reckon your OK while your living in it on hook up but there is a weakness in the supply to the kitchen.

Harry


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Gary,
We too have a 742f. They do drive well don't they.
Spent Xmas in Germany in freezing conditions and had no problems. We emptied the grey tank as often as possible and during the days we stayed in one place emptied the grey tank then left the tap open with a bucket under it. Just need to remember it is there so it does not overflow. A tip picked up from this forum.
I think the only real problem arises when the tank is full and freezes which could split it.
The fresh tank has a heating duct under it so gets some warmth directly from that when running.

Atb
Rob.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Rob
As I said we left the grey water tap open all the time with a bucket underneath but to be honest I think the tank was already frozen before we set off.
We are going to use a non toxic anti freeze this winter and, hopefully, it won’t be so cold driving through Spain next time either.
As you say fantastic vehicle to drive, this one has cruise control fitted and on the motorways in France and Spain it’s so relaxing.
Gary


----------



## dustybear (May 5, 2010)

*herald to rapido*

gary, talk about deja vu, we have just traded our herald valencia for a rapido 742f . UNCANNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: herald to rapido*



dustybear said:


> gary, talk about deja vu, we have just traded our herald valencia for a rapido 742f . UNCANNY!!!!!!!!


Hi Dustybear
Obviously ex Herald owners have good tastes.
You will not be disappointed we have had ours for, around, eighteen months and I still love driving it, spent the winter in Portugal/Spain next month off to Scotland.
Good choice.
Gary


----------

